# Transfert video >ipod touch sans itunes



## cha_cha (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je cherche un logiciel avec lequel je puisse transferer mes video sur mon ipod,sans passer par Itunes....

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2009)

cha_cha a dit:


> sans passer par Itunes....


Pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourquoi?



Parceque tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie d'employer Itunes, pardi!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Peut-être SongBirds qui est la version iTunes du logiciel libre.
Mais je ne garantis rien, je ne sais pas s'il peut faire ça.

Et c'est vrai, pourquoi utiliser les solutions les plus simples?


----------

